

Food and Open Source come together thanks to a nice startup - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/07/31/food-and-open-source-come-together-thanks-to-a-nice-startup/

======
menloparkbum
"As per my opinion it is a very good and nice work, excellent design as per
menus, important is very my clear outlook and visible buttons labels are also
very much user friendly, there are some problem with web application which
hides text links"

I think the bot is malfunctioning...

~~~
szczupak
Fixed

